# MK5 without front sway bar...your driving impressions?



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

How does the car drive compared to when it did have front sway bar in place? Specifically, how does the car handle at high speeds on bumpy roads?
I have heard people say that car becomes less predictable, it bounces all over the road when going 60-70mph.
I am on K-Sports right now, and looks like getting bags to work on these will be a PITA. Only other options are Mason Techs and Bagyards...I believe both get rid of sway bar. Or FKs+UAS?
So your input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats not true in my case.. it handles great and have not had any issues at all. No front sway and notched frame) using MT sig. series struts. universal aero bags.
I also know that you don't have to cut the front sway out of the MKV.. I know some friends that lay frame and still have the front sway in there.. (just a matter of choice)
Kevin


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i honestly dont like it
i get more torque steer and its not stable at all at high speeds (at least emergency maneuvers like braking and turning)
probably better for autocross though


_Modified by f_399 at 11:33 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

i agree but i think if u wanna lay frame with anything bigger then 17's then u gotta chop the sway out, but i could be wrong! but i chopped my sway out and i drove from vancouver bc to vegas, and it was awesome, besides some ****ty parts in the road, it handled fine, although u gotta keep alittle more alert as i noticed the torque steer alittle more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Oscar33 at 9:29 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

I would love to keep my sway bar in place. But KSports are pain in the butt to set up so they can go low and not bottom out all the time. FKs seem to be only other choice. MT and BY get rid of sway bar mounts. I emailed Mason Tech to see if they have an option of keepi g the mount.
I like to push my car here and there. Seems like coming out of corners could create some serious understeer. Also highways in WA are pretty bad and require some quick maneuvers to avoid potholes or go over random dips.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Dark Anghell)*

f_399 is on k sports i believe?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I didn't really notice much of a difference with or without it..
The new masontech's do have the option to keep it i believe as well as the non shorty bag yards...
I didn't cut mine out. I had Blaire at DAW pull it out and it took him less then 30 minutes start to finish as well as a few breaks to BS and to double check the torque specs.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i honestly dont like it
i get more torque steer and its not stable at all at high speeds (at least emergency maneuvers like braking and turning)
probably better for autocross though


That about sums it up. Autocross guys love going softer or removing front sways because it helps in the slower tight corners, but you lose some stability in high speed maneuvering.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Well we sell 2 different version of the MK5 kit. A track kit which is a 4" drop all the way around. And retains the front sway bar. Our show kit is 5.125" drop all the way around. Loses the front sway bar. But because the center of gravity is so much lower at a driving height you can't even tell the front sway-bar is gone. 
I will be driving our MK5 on the Long Ball Run Rally, to Ocean City, Maryland. I will also me at the H20i, and Air Affair show the same weekend. 
http://www.easystreetair.com
http://www.airliftcompany.com
Jesse Jenson
Air Lift Company
1-800-248-0892 ext 264
[email protected]



_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 7:03 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*









This is our show kit on 19"s. it actually goes another 1" or more down.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
That about sums it up. Autocross guys love going softer or removing front sways because it helps in the slower tight corners, but you lose some stability in high speed maneuvering.


I was purposely was dodging/ weaving today on the highway from 60-80. I stlll don't feel a difference.
I do, however, have a stiffer rear swaybar.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

stiffer rear sway will probably make it worse, front will be loose the rear will be really stiff
not that we may do these everyday but hard braking from 80+mph the car doesnt like staying in a straight line 
or taking a long turn in the highway at 80+ mph the rear seems like it wants to come out
regular normal driving i think its ok but doing some spirited drives is where you feel it the most


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is the suspension that different from a mark4 to a mark5 in the front?
ill brake from 80 to 40 going into a curved exit on the highway and unless im booking it, i have literally no issues of the car doing anything out of the norm


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

ok... maybe faster then 80


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I took out my front and back swaybar on my MKV rabbit when I did air, I thought it handled pretty damn good for not having them. I drove mine all over the east side of the country. I live in Ohio and drove it to Detroit, Northern MN (HORRIBLE ROADS), Southern Florida, Maryland, Jersey, Georgia (Mountain passes)... all over, with ZERO problems. I thought it drove great. On trips I averaged 70-80+mph. I was using Yellow koni's thou.



_Modified by Plain at 10:40 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

taking the rear sway out might even it out
yeah, i started modding my car to go kinda fast(autocross, road race, spirited cruises...) then i slowed down when i got coils and drove faster again on bags


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

i noticed no difference in handling without a front swaybar, i had a rabbit. not sure if that matters in terms of pushing your car hard cause gti's are way faster


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i have a 3071r pushing my mk5... no front sway here... with the new masontech fronts I am really happy! I also have an lsd though so it operates a bit differently as is... I took it through a bit of the twisties on the road to whistler last weekend pushing hard... and really had no issues!


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*

I searched around the net and it seems like some of the Honda guys take out their sways for autocross, but don't recommend doing that for daily driven cars. 
I emailed Mason Tech to see if they have an option of retaining sway bar mounts. 
Jesse, your kit that still retains sway bar, can you lay frame with if the car is on 18s? I may switch to 17s for next season.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Don't forget that you're going to have to source some shorter endlinks.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Don't forget that you're going to have to source some shorter endlinks. 

K-Sport offers adjustable endlinks for about $45. So I think those will work perfectly. 
Easystreet kit does look fairly good...but I am not sure if I'd be able to lay subframe with it. I know Masontech and Bagyard go super low. Also anyone knows how they stand up quality-wise to MT and BY?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Anghell* »_
K-Sport offers adjustable endlinks for about $45. So I think those will work perfectly. 
Easystreet kit does look fairly good...but I am not sure if I'd be able to lay subframe with it. I know Masontech and Bagyard go super low. Also anyone knows how they stand up quality-wise to MT and BY?

i don't reccomend those ksport adjustable endlinks... had them with the k-sport coilovers... and all i can say is that they were nothing but problems... they never stop tightening and untightening as you turn the wheels... (and rust if you are in a climate that is less that sun all the time... )


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

is there a DIY for taking out the front sway bar rather then chopping it out?
Mike


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

http://myfastgti.com/volkswage....html
It's not an easy/ safe job to do without a lift. That being said DAW did mine in about 30 minutes.
Just wanted to comment again about my experiences of not having a sway... I've got another 1-2k miles of pure highway driving and I still haven't really noticed a difference with braking etc.. I've even had some close calls with road debris and a matress and the car responded as usually.
I think that I can feel it when one tire hits a bump and the other doesn't, but that could just be the bag feeling.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

I ended up going with Mason Tech struts that have sway bar mounts on them...also going to order some FK links.


----------

